# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  نظر سنجی:بهترین دانشگاه آزاد برای رشته های مهندسی

## sina a

سلام.خیلی جای این موضوع رو تو انجمن خالی میدونستم.کسی هم تو انجمن زیاد در موردش حرف نزده بود.کسایی که تو کنکور موفق میشن مسلما میرن دانشگاه دولتی اما کسایی که در کنکور موفق نیستن رو به دانشگاه آزاد میارن.سوال اینجاس که کدوم دانشگاه آزاد بار علمی بالایی داره؟!و کدوم دانشگاه مدرکش معتبر هس!؟ کدوم دانشگاه برم که عمرمو تلف نکنم و ی چیزی یاد بگیرم؟!اینا سوالایی که خیلی از بچه ها میپرسن و سرگردون هستن امیدوارم که تو این نظر سنجی شرکت کنید.

----------


## Bengisu

مهندسي بزشكي كرايش بيوالكتريك دانشكاه هم فرق نداره

----------


## mhsn.1177mj

دانشگاه ازاد کرمان تو رشته برق و مکانیک واقعا عالیه! بعضی از استاداش فوق العادس خصوصا استاد انوری که حتی من شنیدیم این آقا بخاطر یه سری مسائل سیاسی و دینی تو دانشگاه های تهران و دولتی نمیتونن تدریس کنن وگرنه خیلی سطحش از بقیه استادای دولتی بالاس! شهرای بزرگ معمولا دانشگاه آزادشون خوبه! بستگی به خودت داره که کجا هستی و مشکل واست پیش نیاد

----------


## sina a

من شنيدم مهندسي كامپيوتر و رباتيك قزوين عاليه


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sina a

upppppp

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*دانشگاه آزاد قزوین یه سر و گردن از تمام دانشگاه های آزاد در ایران بالاتره*

----------


## sina a

uppp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## rezagmi

در کل مراکز استان وضعشون خوبه

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام.خیلی جای این موضوع رو تو انجمن خالی میدونستم.کسی هم تو انجمن زیاد در موردش حرف نزده بود.کسایی که تو کنکور موفق میشن مسلما میرن دانشگاه دولتی *اما کسایی که در کنکور موفق نیستن* *رو به دانشگاه آزاد میارن*.سوال اینجاس که *کدوم دانشگاه آزاد بار علمی بالایی داره؟!*و کدوم دانشگاه *مدرکش معتبر هس!؟* *کدوم دانشگاه برم که عمرمو تلف نکنم و ی چیزی یاد بگیرم؟!*اینا سوالایی که خیلی از بچه ها میپرسن و سرگردون هستن امیدوارم که تو این نظر سنجی شرکت کنید.


سلام دوست گرام

*ــ* نه اونطوریا هم نیست که کسی که در کنکور موفق نیست رو به دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی! میاره در نهایت با این جمله زیادی موافق نیستم چون فرضا ممکنه یکی به خاطر مواردی مثل نبود رشته مورد علاقه در دانشگاه دولتی یا ... رو به این دانشگاه! بیاره ، مثلا دانشگاه فردوسی در دوره کارشناسی هوافضا نداره ولی دانشگاه پیام نور! در دوره کارشناسی هوافضا داره!  :Y (551):  خب شاید کسی قید فردوسی رو بزنه و بره پیام نور!  :Y (551):  واسه آزاد اسلامی! هم همین موضوع صادقه و ...

*ــ* در کل هیچ دانشگاهی در ایران کیفیت و بار علمی دانشگاه های دولتی رو نداره چه از نظر سطح اساتید و چه از نظر سطح دانشجوها و ... ، پس این از این ، اما در مقام مقایسه بین دانشگاه های آزاد اسلامی! سراسری کشور واحدهای علوم و تحقیقات (تهران) ، قزوین ، مشهد ، اصفهان ، شیراز و ... از دیگر واحد ها بهترن  :Yahoo (1): 

*ــ* در مورد مدرک آزاد (به جزء پزشکی) که حرفی ندارم! ، در کل حتی در همون آزاد اسلامی! مهم اینکه که یه چیزی یاد بگیری و علمی کسب بشه که 85 درصد اینطور نیست!  :Y (551): 

*ــ* دوستانه و برادرانه میگم اگر واقعا میخوای عمرت تلف نشه و یه چیزی یاد بگیری و پس فردا افسوس نخوری و ... ، در رشته های مهندسی هدفت فقط و فقط دانشگاه دولتی سطح متوسط به بالا باشه ، آزاد اسلامی! و غیر انفعالی! و ... رو بخیال شو  :Y (551): 

موفق و پیروز باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع)  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## sina a

> سلام دوست گرام
> 
> *ــ* نه اونطوریا هم نیست که کسی که در کنکور موفق نیست رو به دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی! میاره در نهایت با این جمله زیادی موافق نیستم چون فرضا ممکنه یکی به خاطر مواردی مثل نبود رشته مورد علاقه در دانشگاه دولتی یا ... رو به این دانشگاه! بیاره ، مثلا دانشگاه فردوسی در دوره کارشناسی هوافضا نداره ولی دانشگاه پیام نور! در دوره کارشناسی هوافضا داره!  خب شاید کسی قید فردوسی رو بزنه و بره پیام نور!  واسه آزاد اسلامی! هم همین موضوع صادقه و ...
> 
> *ــ* در کل هیچ دانشگاهی در ایران کیفیت و بار علمی دانشگاه های دولتی رو نداره چه از نظر سطح اساتید و چه از نظر سطح دانشجوها و ... ، پس این از این ، اما در مقام مقایسه بین دانشگاه های آزاد اسلامی! سراسری کشور واحدهای علوم و تحقیقات (تهران) ، قزوین ، مشهد ، اصفهان ، شیراز و ... از دیگر واحد ها بهترن 
> 
> *ــ* در مورد مدرک آزاد (به جزء پزشکی) که حرفی ندارم! ، در کل حتی در همون آزاد اسلامی! مهم اینکه که یه چیزی یاد بگیری و علمی کسب بشه که 85 درصد اینطور نیست! 
> 
> *ــ* دوستانه و برادرانه میگم اگر واقعا میخوای عمرت تلف نشه و یه چیزی یاد بگیری و پس فردا افسوس نخوری و ... ، در رشته های مهندسی هدفت فقط و فقط دانشگاه دولتی سطح متوسط به بالا باشه ، آزاد اسلامی! و غیر انفعالی! و ... رو بخیال شو 
> ...


كاملا مخالفم،خيلي ها بودن ت دانشگاه ازاد بودن و الان خيلي خيلي موفق هستن خيلي هاشون كه اصلا تو ايران نيس

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوست گرام
> 
> *ــ* نه اونطوریا هم نیست که کسی که در کنکور موفق نیست رو به دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی! میاره در نهایت با این جمله زیادی موافق نیستم چون فرضا ممکنه یکی به خاطر مواردی مثل نبود رشته مورد علاقه در دانشگاه دولتی یا ... رو به این دانشگاه! بیاره ، مثلا دانشگاه فردوسی در دوره کارشناسی هوافضا نداره ولی دانشگاه پیام نور! در دوره کارشناسی هوافضا داره!  خب شاید کسی قید فردوسی رو بزنه و بره پیام نور!  واسه آزاد اسلامی! هم همین موضوع صادقه و ...
> 
> *ــ* در کل هیچ دانشگاهی در ایران کیفیت و بار علمی دانشگاه های دولتی رو نداره چه از نظر سطح اساتید و چه از نظر سطح دانشجوها و ... ، پس این از این ، اما در مقام مقایسه بین دانشگاه های آزاد اسلامی! سراسری کشور واحدهای علوم و تحقیقات (تهران) ، قزوین ، مشهد ، اصفهان ، شیراز و ... از دیگر واحد ها بهترن 
> 
> *ــ* در مورد مدرک آزاد (به جزء پزشکی) که حرفی ندارم! ، در کل حتی در همون آزاد اسلامی! مهم اینکه که یه چیزی یاد بگیری و علمی کسب بشه که 85 درصد اینطور نیست! 
> 
> *ــ* دوستانه و برادرانه میگم اگر واقعا میخوای عمرت تلف نشه و یه چیزی یاد بگیری و پس فردا افسوس نخوری و ... ، در رشته های مهندسی هدفت فقط و فقط دانشگاه دولتی سطح متوسط به بالا باشه ، آزاد اسلامی! و غیر انفعالی! و ... رو بخیال شو 
> ...


البته سراغ دارم واحد بناب دانشگاه آزاد مهندسی کامپیوتر کارشناسی تموم کرده الان هم مخابرات استخدام رسمی هست هم فنی حرفه ای تدریس داره وضعش هم توپه :Yahoo (117): 
هر ایراد رایانه ای هم که داشتم سه سوت اومده برام حل کرده :Yahoo (112):

----------


## saj8jad

> كاملا مخالفم،خيلي ها بودن ت دانشگاه ازاد بودن و الان خيلي خيلي موفق هستن خيلي هاشون كه اصلا تو ايران نيس


نظرتون متین و قابل احترام  :Yahoo (81):  ، ولی به نظرم اصلا متنم رو نخوندی بزرگوار!  :Yahoo (1): 


همون خط اول! آره خط اول عرض کردم ؛ *« نه اونطوریا هم نیست که کسی که در کنکور موفق نیست رو به دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی میاره در نهایت با این جمله* *زیادی موافق نیستم** و ... »*

باز یکم پایین تر عرض کردم ؛ *« در کل حتی در همون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی مهم اینکه که یه چیزی یاد بگیری و علمی کسب بشه که 85 درصد اینطور نیست! »* ، فکر کنم مبنا 100 درصد باشه دیگه درسته! پس هنوز 15 درصد دیگه باقی میمونه! ، این دست موارد محدود و انگشت شماری که شما ازشون نام میبری و موفق بودن و خیلیاشونم الان خارج رفتن شامل اون 15 درصد باقی مانده میشه و بنده هم منکرش نیستم  :Yahoo (1): 

موفقیت شما آرزوی ماست  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع)  :Yahoo (81):

----------


## saj8jad

> البته سراغ دارم واحد بناب دانشگاه آزاد مهندسی کامپیوتر کارشناسی تموم کرده الان هم مخابرات استخدام رسمی هست هم فنی حرفه ای تدریس داره وضعش هم توپه
> هر ایراد رایانه ای هم که داشتم سه سوت اومده برام حل کرده


ببین بزرگوار من منکر این حرفای جنابعالی نیستم ، بستگی به اون شخص داره ، بله یکی ممکنه تو دانشگاه آزاد درس بخونه ولی در سطح دانشجوی شریف یا تهران باشه ، از این تیپ مدلا هستش ولی خب محدود ، در جواب دوست محترم قبلی هم عرض کردم این تیپ مدلا جزء اون 15 درصد باقی مانده هستن  :Yahoo (1): 

اینایی رو که گفتم و دارم میگم گفته و سخنان یکی از آشنایان هستش که جزء کارکنان ساختمان مرکزی دانشگاه آزاد هست که باهاشون صحبت میکردم الان دارم خدمت شما عرض میکنم

بنده خدا میگفت : طرف با معدل داغونش اومده بود پیشم میگفت جناب من نمیخوام تو این کلاس/رشته درس بخونم ، بنده خدا میگفت ازش پرسیدم چرا نمیخوای تو این کلاس/رشته درس بخونی؟ میگه دانشجویه! در جوابم برگشت گفت آخه این رشته دانشجوی دختر نداره! (با عرض معذرت البته)  :Y (551): 

خب دیگه ادامه نمیدم ...  :Y (551): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (81):

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*به نظرم به خود آدم هم بستگی داره , مثلا در رشته ای مثل نرم افزار کامپیوتر در شرکتی که من کار میکنم ۲ نفر هستند که دیپلم دارن , ینی حتی وارد دانشگاه نشدن و فقط چند تا دوره توی مجتمع فنی دیدن اما خدایگان برنامه نویسی هستن و درآمد بالایی هم دارن ...

اما در برخی رشته ها هم مثل مهندسی برق اسم دانشگاهی که توش درس خوندی میتونه خیلی کمک کنه به پیشرفت ...*

----------


## sina a

> نظرتون متین و قابل احترام  ، ولی به نظرم اصلا متنم رو نخوندی بزرگوار! 
> 
> 
> همون خط اول! آره خط اول عرض کردم ؛ *« نه اونطوریا هم نیست که کسی که در کنکور موفق نیست رو به دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی میاره در نهایت با این جمله* *زیادی موافق نیستم** و ... »*
> 
> باز یکم پایین تر عرض کردم ؛ *« در کل حتی در همون دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی مهم اینکه که یه چیزی یاد بگیری و علمی کسب بشه که 85 درصد اینطور نیست! »* ، فکر کنم مبنا 100 درصد باشه دیگه درسته! پس هنوز 15 درصد دیگه باقی میمونه! ، این دست موارد محدود و انگشت شماری که شما ازشون نام میبری و موفق بودن و خیلیاشونم الان خارج رفتن شامل اون 15 درصد باقی مانده میشه و بنده هم منکرش نیستم 
> 
> موفقیت شما آرزوی ماست 
> یاعلی(ع)


خب من اشتباه متوجه شدم

----------


## afshar

دانشگاه علوم تحقیقات اگرچه چند رشته فنی مهندسی بیشتر نمیگیره اما اساتید تحصیلات تکمیلی داره ( ارشد و دکتری )
تهران جنوب در تهران دومین اولویت هست و بعد هم تهران مرکزی و شمال 

دانشگاه آزاد قزوین در رشته های مرتبط با رباتیک مثل برق و مکانیک و نرم افزار خیلی قوی هست و دکتر موسی خانی خیلی هوای این سه رشته رو داره 
 دانشگاه آزاد کرج هم الان رنک دوم بین دانشگاه های ازاد هست و کیفیت در حد تهران و قزوین هست 

این 3 تا اولویت های اول تان باشه

هر سه شهر هم خیلی سخت گیرن بخصوص تهران جنوب و قزوین و به راحتی پاس نمی کنند

----------


## Coyote

> دانشگاه علوم تحقیقات اگرچه چند رشته فنی مهندسی بیشتر نمیگیره اما اساتید تحصیلات تکمیلی داره ( ارشد و دکتری )
> تهران جنوب در تهران دومین اولویت هست و بعد هم تهران مرکزی و شمال 
> 
> دانشگاه آزاد قزوین در رشته های مرتبط با رباتیک مثل برق و مکانیک و نرم افزار خیلی قوی هست و دکتر موسی خانی خیلی هوای این سه رشته رو داره 
>  دانشگاه آزاد کرج هم الان رنک دوم بین دانشگاه های ازاد هست و کیفیت در حد تهران و قزوین هست 
> 
> این 3 تا اولویت های اول تان باشه
> 
> هر سه شهر هم خیلی سخت گیرن بخصوص تهران جنوب و قزوین و به راحتی پاس نمی کنند


ممنون. لطفاً یک منبع معتبر در مورد «رنکینگ» دانشگاه آزاد هم ارائه فرمائید.

----------


## sina a

> ممنون. لطفاً یک منبع معتبر در مورد «رنکینگ» دانشگاه آزاد هم ارائه فرمائید.


Iran (Islamic Republic of) | Ranking Web of Universities

----------


## Bitsy

644
فکر کنم علوم تحقیقانه

----------


## Bitsy

649قزوین هم 
البته آزاد قزوین هم تو مهندسی فکر کنم خوبه

----------


## Navid2016

> سلام دوست گرام
> 
> *ــ* نه اونطوریا هم نیست که کسی که در کنکور موفق نیست رو به دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی! میاره در نهایت با این جمله زیادی موافق نیستم چون فرضا ممکنه یکی به خاطر مواردی مثل نبود رشته مورد علاقه در دانشگاه دولتی یا ... رو به این دانشگاه! بیاره ، مثلا دانشگاه فردوسی در دوره کارشناسی هوافضا نداره ولی دانشگاه پیام نور! در دوره کارشناسی هوافضا داره!  خب شاید کسی قید فردوسی رو بزنه و بره پیام نور!  واسه آزاد اسلامی! هم همین موضوع صادقه و ...
> 
> *ــ* در کل هیچ دانشگاهی در ایران کیفیت و بار علمی دانشگاه های دولتی رو نداره چه از نظر سطح اساتید و چه از نظر سطح دانشجوها و ... ، پس این از این ، اما در مقام مقایسه بین دانشگاه های آزاد اسلامی! سراسری کشور واحدهای علوم و تحقیقات (تهران) ، قزوین ، مشهد ، اصفهان ، شیراز و ... از دیگر واحد ها بهترن 
> 
> *ــ* در مورد مدرک آزاد (به جزء پزشکی) که حرفی ندارم! ، در کل حتی در همون آزاد اسلامی! مهم اینکه که یه چیزی یاد بگیری و علمی کسب بشه که 85 درصد اینطور نیست! 
> 
> *ــ* دوستانه و برادرانه میگم اگر واقعا میخوای عمرت تلف نشه و یه چیزی یاد بگیری و پس فردا افسوس نخوری و ... ، در رشته های مهندسی هدفت فقط و فقط دانشگاه دولتی سطح متوسط به بالا باشه ، آزاد اسلامی! و غیر انفعالی! و ... رو بخیال شو 
> ...


*دوست عزیز این طور نیس من خودم کارشناسی آزاد بودم ارشد دولتی واقعا این تفاوتی که میگفتن بین دولتی و آزاد هست اصلا احساس نکردم حتی دانشگاه آزاد امکاناتش بیشتر هم بود .
 هیچ دانشگاهی تو رشته های مهندسی به شما کار یاد نمیده . 
این بستگی به تلاش خود شما داره. 
بله درسته مثلا کسی امیرکبیر قبول شه نمیره علوم تحقیقات ثبت نام کنه هیچکس منکر برتر بودن مخصوصا دانشگاههای دولتی تهران نیس ولی این موضوع که 90 درصد دانشجوهای آزاد بار علمی ندارن و فقط پول دادن نشستن سر کلاس به شدت مخالفم

 و به نظرم اصل مخالفتها با دانشگاه آزاد به 3 دلیله : 1. گرفتن شهریه : ما مردم ایران کلا ملتی هستیم که میگیم مفت باشه کوفت باشه دوستانی رو دیدم که رشته مورد علاقه در دانشگاه آزاد شهرشون رو آوردن و به خاطر مخالفت خانواده مجبور شدن تو رشته ای که علاقه ندارن تو دانشگاههای دولتی درس بخونن2 . مسایل سیاسی : بخش زیادی از هجمه به این دانشگاه اینه که چون دانشگاه آزاد رو آقای x  راه انداخته بهش میتازن اگه آقای y پشتش بود از صنعتی شریف هم میبردنش بالا!! 3. تاسیس واحدهای بیشمار حتی تو سطح شهرهای کوچیک که بنده با این مورد سوم کاملا موافقم . به جای کیفیت بیشتر دنبال کمیت هستن.*

----------

